# Peace



## mantis (Oct 3, 2005)

Hi everyone..
 this is mantis.. 
 a 7 star mantis student
 nice to virtually-meet you!

 peace


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Oct 3, 2005)

Welcome, mantid!  Enjoy your stay.


egg


----------



## Gemini (Oct 3, 2005)

Wlcome to MT, mantis!


----------



## dubljay (Oct 3, 2005)

Welcome to MartialTalk mantis!  If you have any questions don't hesitate to ask.  Good to have you here.

 Happy posting.

 -Joshua


----------



## Lisa (Oct 3, 2005)

Welcome Mantis and Happy Posting.  Like dubljay said, have any questions don't hesitate to ask.  Happy Posting! :wavey:


----------



## mantis (Oct 3, 2005)

thanks to all for the warm welcoming
i havent felt this welcomed since the last fundraiser i attended  jk
thanks


----------



## Lisa (Oct 3, 2005)

mantis said:
			
		

> thanks to all for the warm welcoming
> i havent felt this welcomed since the last fundraiser i attended  jk
> thanks



LMAO

Well, now that you mentioned "fundraiser" there is always the supporting membership fee


----------



## arnisador (Oct 3, 2005)

Welcome!


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Oct 3, 2005)

Lisa said:
			
		

> LMAO
> 
> Well, now that you mentioned "fundraiser" there is always the supporting membership fee


Best $12.00 I ever spent.


----------



## shesulsa (Oct 3, 2005)

Hey there - nice to meetcha.


----------



## arnisador (Oct 3, 2005)

OnlyAnEgg said:
			
		

> Best $12.00 I ever spent.


Yeah, I love the decoder ring!


----------



## mantis (Oct 3, 2005)

since you guys kindly offered to answer my questions I will ask one..
can we request a new area in this forum? 
for Krav Maga..
thanks


----------



## dubljay (Oct 3, 2005)

There happens to be a Krav Maga section now.

http://martialtalk.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=143


----------



## arnisador (Oct 3, 2005)

Cool!


----------



## Gin-Gin (Oct 3, 2005)

Howdy from Texas! :wavey: Welcome to MT, & I hope you enjoy the fora (including the new Krav Maga area).


----------



## mantis (Oct 3, 2005)

hello Texas
yah.. im typing stuff in there so it doesnt get closed!
after typing all this im going to request a new "carpal tunnel syndrome" forum as well!


----------



## Jelik (Oct 3, 2005)

Welcome from New Zealand


----------



## MJS (Oct 3, 2005)

Welcome to MT!! Enjoy your stay here!! :ultracool 

Mike


----------



## KenpoTess (Oct 5, 2005)

Good to have you here 

Enjoy~!

~Tess


----------

